# LOWER PRICE!!!! 08 Yamaha xt 250



## mesymarv (Jan 16, 2009)

2008 yamaha xt 250, 1560 miles very nice and fun bike just looking to upgrade so I need to sale this one first. I have the title in hand and it has never been laid down and never taken off road. This bike will get 75-80 mpg so it is cheap to run. Any questions let me know. Thanks for looking. I am dropping the price down to $3400.00 or best offer.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2008 yamaha xt250*

How much ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2008 yamaha xt250*



Al Hansen said:


> How much ??? :mrgreen:


I am going to go out on a limb and guess $3600. :wink: :lol: Come on Al read the caption, just playing, don't hurt me. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2008 yamaha xt250*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS    
I guess I could't see the tree because of the forest. It actually took a couple of looks again before I saw it. Dang. Don't ever get old. Thanks for helping me out. :lol:


----------



## mesymarv (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: 2008 yamaha xt250*

You guys are funny. Thanks for the laugh. I should have put that price in the caption a bit bigger though. It all kind of blends together.


----------

